# How long before wood rots??



## Bryson375 (12 Aug 2013)

If I spotted a funky looking branch still with its bark and such(maybe still with its tree) how long would it be before it rots? Also, how bad would it be for my water quality?


----------



## oldbloke (12 Aug 2013)

That would depend very much on the wood.
Generally, I would guess hardwood wood would last much longer than softwood wood would.

I've just lashed some silver birch twigs together..............I'll give them a month.


----------



## Henry (12 Aug 2013)

You need to identify the wood before you throw it in (potential toxins in sap etc). If it's a really old piece, then it should be fine, but you'll need to remove the bark first, or face problems with algae.


----------



## Bryson375 (13 Aug 2013)

damn you algae!!! Really?! Only a month? 
So presuming there isn't any harmful toxins in the sap how possible would it be to take a branch straight of the tree or hedge? It would be nice to find a big old water worn piece but it just doesn't happen that often in st.annes. haha


----------



## Henry (13 Aug 2013)

You can't take live ones as they'll definitely rot and cause problems. Get to know the leaves and bark of the kind of trees you want the wood from, then pay a visit to Lytham Hall and have a look in the bushes. It should be fairly obvious which tree it fell from.


----------

